# what should i use for a shrimp only tank?



## paavn (Jan 15, 2009)

i was inquiring about sand or substrate.... i don't know which one to use


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

well, you can use anything really. What type of shrimp?


----------



## paavn (Jan 15, 2009)

I was looking into cherry shrimp. 

Do they look Better or more colorful on a black background or a white background?

I was thinking rounded black pebbles but I've never seen any... And wouldn't they be harder to clean?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Probably would look better against black backgrounds. Rounded pebbles are supposed to be kind of a pain to clean...why not pick up some black gravel?


----------



## paavn (Jan 15, 2009)

I just like the look of the rounded pebbles but since its harder to clean ill go with gravel or sand. I think sand will be the easiest to clean. 

Do you suggest I use a power filter or a sponge filter if I want to breed the shrimp?


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

cherry shrimp on black gravel look great.


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

honestly I feed mine algae wafers so large gravel doesnt bother. I have natural looking though. Black would be cool. Also depending on the size of the tank I think a sponge filter would be fine. these guys dont have much of a bio load.


----------



## paavn (Jan 15, 2009)

i went to the pet stores and i looked for black substrate but i could see that on most of them the white stone underneath was visible, so i decided sand would be better and i went to the LFS down the street and their sand was painted black, i went to several petsmart stores on my way to school and work and the one closest to me had a the tahitian moon sand so i bought it and i used that. its a 20 pound bag but i don't mind cause i plan on putting in black sand in my 29 gallon eventually


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

Also you can check your local hardware stores for black basalt sand.


----------

